# Noble goat medicated



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

I was feeding noble goat 16 grower to all the goats, because it had ammonium chloride in it for the male. I went to tractor supply and saw they had noble goat and the ingredients had ammonium chloride. Then I saw MEDICATED. I asked the girl what is the difference, she told me that medicated meant the ammonium chloride. I knew that was wrong but I was focused on other things and didn't say anything and went ahead and bought it. 



The questions are, can I just give it to them with out slowly switching (wouldn't think so as it's pretty much the same stuff)



The medicated is safe right, (they wouldn't sell it if it wasn't?)


Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The medicated one has cocci prevention meds in it.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> The medicated one has cocci prevention meds in it.


thanks!


----------

